
People with blood type A 'more vulnerable' to pandemic, say Chinese researchers - onetimemanytime
https://www.9news.com.au/world/coronavirus-blood-type-a-more-vulnerable-chinese-study-wuhan-patients/1c018c86-506e-49f5-89a2-dffa7d62a809
======
onetimemanytime
Paper:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v1)

 _Meta-analyses on the pooled data showed that blood group A had a
significantly higher risk for COVID-19 (odds ratio-OR, 1.20; 95% confidence
interval-CI 1.02~1.43, P = 0.02) compared with non-A blood groups, whereas
blood group O had a significantly lower risk for the infectious disease (OR,
0.67; 95% CI 0.60~0.75, P < 0.001) compared with non-O blood groups_

As far as I can tell, O group had less infections and also less severe
symptoms and deaths if infected.

